# Jupiter 2 Japanese interior



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

Here's an oddity, sort of an impressionist view of a 3-deck J-2:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_N19alyGDl7E/S9IzRiEqLOI/AAAAAAAACdA/l-WTF5TXFkg/s1600/lis2.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_N19alyGDl7E/S9IzTgHGzoI/AAAAAAAACdI/a1jWHWQ95EA/s1600/lis3.jpg


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really fascinating. Thanks for posting that! Now I have a thousand questions about time frames, print date, artist, etc. Can you hook us up with more info?

The Chariot is extremely accurate! WOW! 

This is the type of drawing I used to TRY to do as a kid. I was drawing the J2 at age 4. Struggling to get the hull exterior angles right. Using rulers to "eye test" the side elevations, etc. I LOVED to draw that stuff. Awesome. Just awesome!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

This person is passionate about his/her love of the show. Even while doing a cut-away of the ship, notice the monster chasing the crew member. That classic "Safely inside, just in time" moment that the show did so well. Episode after episode, the Robinson's would get behind the force field, or get the hatch closed at the last second. 

The Jupiter II was a real safe haven for the family. It kind of reflects that suburban era of the 50'/60's of the home being the safest place. I loved that show!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Jupiter2 actually resembled a classic family home- big picture window in front, main door to the side with a porch...
I do like his enhancements to the interior- it looks like each family member gets a rocket-cycle too.


----------



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

Afraid I know nothing whatsoever of the art or artist. You might ask the blogger on whose site I found it:

http://blacksun1987.blogspot.com/2010_04_01_archive.html


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

trekkist said:


> Afraid I know nothing whatsoever of the art or artist. You might ask the blogger on whose site I found it:
> 
> http://blacksun1987.blogspot.com/2010_04_01_archive.html


I'm in heaven!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*"Robot, LAUNCH!"*


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

VERY cool! And I think I can recognize just who the crew member is being chased by that big, hairy, bug-eyed monster.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

trekkist said:


> Afraid I know nothing whatsoever of the art or artist. You might ask the blogger on whose site I found it:
> 
> http://blacksun1987.blogspot.com/2010_04_01_archive.html


I believe that is from the instruction sheet of one of the Jupiter 2 kits produced in Japan, back in the '60's, by Marusan.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

I stuck it back together!










Full sized full resolution image is here:
http://www.tristatedata.com/tsds/HOBBYTALK/JAPAN-J2-FULL.jpg

--Henry


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

RSN said:


> I believe that is from the instruction sheet of one of the Jupiter 2 kits produced in Japan, back in the '60's, by Marusan.


actually, no, it's a 'sonosheet' book, a thick card children's book with a 'flexidisc' record included. 


I think that cutaway is brilliant, even as crude as it is. Consider: There's no telling what reference materials were provided to the artist by the licensor, whoever had brought LIS to Japan. No VCR, no DVD, limited to whatever publicity stills were to hand and maybe, MAYBE some screening of episodes (small theater, projected on a screen) and the artist had to hold everything in his mind as he drew. 

I think the artist did a reasonable job of capturing the layout of the flight deck. The quarters deck is more worrysome and the infamous 3rd deck is just...it is what it is. 

This is the cutaway from the large Marusan kit.

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Jupiter-2 JK1 03 1-20-11.jpg

(hope that works. dude uses Microsoft coding or something with his URLs.)


----------



## M_Jones (Nov 26, 2007)

Copy the entire link and paste it into your address bar and it works.

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Jupiter-2 JK1 03 1-20-11.jpg

Interesting take on the 3rd level/fusion core!? :freak:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

M_Jones said:


> Copy the entire link and paste it into your address bar and it works.
> 
> http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Jupiter-2 JK1 03 1-20-11.jpg
> 
> Interesting take on the 3rd level/fusion core!? :freak:


Thank you, I did do that but it pasted a bunch of hash code (%20) for the spaces which I think is how Microsoft handles such things, I dunno. I didn't trust that to work. 

Amazing stuff, huh? So much detail yet...


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

What did the Marusan kit look like? and when was it released?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great illustrations but, as big as they made it, they still couldn't figure out how to fit the Space Pod and Chariot in there? 

Seriously, I like the interpretations. I think the ship looks more realistic expanded that way. :thumbsup: Those drawings would make for an interesting modeling project.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

charonjr said:


> What did the Marusan kit look like? and when was it released?


It came out in the 60s. I believe they had two kits, although even the so called "large" kit was not what I would call large. Maybe 8-10 inches across? Its about as accurate as say the old Marusan Seaview, later reissued by Doyusha.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Y'know, that cut-away gives me an idea of what to do with a future Polar Lights Jupiter 2 build, considering it has both levels...


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> It came out in the 60s. I believe they had two kits, although even the so called "large" kit was not what I would call large. Maybe 8-10 inches across? Its about as accurate as say the old Marusan Seaview, later reissued by Doyusha.


Are there any pictures of this model? I get fascinated by differences in kits...


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Actually, just found them here: http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis-dioramas/00133.html ! This would have been a fun build as a kid! It even has a battery powered set of wheels...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

charonjr said:


> Actually, just found them here: http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis-dioramas/00133.html ! This would have been a fun build as a kid! It even has a battery powered set of wheels...


What a neat bit of history! I would have killed as a kid to get my hands on this!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> What a neat bit of history! I wold have killed as a kid to get my hands on this!


You can tell from the instructions it has 'bump 'n go' mystery action. It would have been wild 

I still think that upper hull piece is a pretty close match to the semi-scale exterior prop, altho maybe it's closer to the stage 'crashsite' exterior.


----------

